# mild gyno help!



## kingofdajungle (Dec 3, 2014)

K ive been running test c 500mg a week for 3 months n recently added eq 500 mg been on for a week in a half. ever since i started the eq i have gotten a little puffy nipples. It is very mild but im still worried. I got bout a weeks worth of nolvadex from a friend n started taking that for last two 2 days but no change. im not tly sure wat to do. btw this is my first cycle. im 22 155 pounds


----------



## Dath (Dec 3, 2014)

3 months, 22yr old, 1st cycle, gyno flare up...IMO its a sign time to come off.

Are you currently running any sort of AI while on cycle?
Are you certain the EQ is in fact EQ and not Test?


----------



## jozifp103 (Dec 3, 2014)

yikes.....22....155lbs......both of those #'s tell me you shouldn't be cycling. How long do you plan to stay on? You've already been on 3 months and you're just NOW adding eq? You realize eq has to be run a MINIMUM of 14 weeks to get the full benefits of it right? So that gives you over a 6 month cycle....on your first ever cycle. Your recovery will not be easy from a cycle that long...if you even recover at all.


----------



## kingofdajungle (Dec 3, 2014)

I also got some acne n ive been getting headaches in the.morning. i figured thats from estro being too high so i am trying the nolvadex. I was just gonna run the test for 4 months n the eq for the last month. i know its a waste but my friend had it at the time so i just grabbed it n it made a world of difference in the gym.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 3, 2014)

Wow........maybe do some reading before taking steroids....EQ does not work that fast


----------



## jozifp103 (Dec 3, 2014)

kingofdajungle said:


> I also got some acne n ive been getting headaches in the.morning. i figured thats from estro being too high so i am trying the nolvadex. I was just gonna run the test for 4 months n the eq for the last month. i know its a waste but my friend had it at the time so i just grabbed it n it made a world of difference in the gym.


it's all in your head. eq takes a WHILE to kick in. You likely wouldn't even notice it in the first month. weeks 8-14+ are when it really starts to shine.


----------



## Dath (Dec 3, 2014)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/177508-Post-Cycle-Therapy



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/104658-First-Cycle-and-PCT


Take a look at these threads.


Your using nolva now correct....what about Aromasin or Arimidex at this point ?

Everyone has given you a little ration of shit !!

But you still have an issue that needs to be addressed. !!

your young and now is not the best time to be using AAS.
at your age im willing to bet you have not explored very many training methods,...Im curious how long have you been lifting ?
 your diet is likely way off...whats your daily Protein intake?

There's a time a person decides wether or not to use AAS...but you HAVE TO RESEARCH, educate yourself. ..
only you can take care of your body and its yoir responsibility brother.


----------



## orange24 (Dec 3, 2014)

Order aromasin right now from iron mag research. Dose at 25mg ed for a few weeks


----------



## dagambd (Dec 3, 2014)

Orange, you're kidding right? 25 mg ed for a few DAYS is going to totally kill his estrogen let alone a few weeks.


----------



## sixsix250 (Dec 3, 2014)

Do you have pct on hand? Stop this cycle asap and dont cycle again untill you do some research and only start up after you have everything you need: Ai, clomid etc.  I personally think your a bit to young but thats in the past now. You need to make serious changes in your diet and training if your 12 weeks in and you weight is 155. I learned the hard way too many years ago, just trying to help you. Your probably in for a rough pct


----------



## kingofdajungle (Dec 3, 2014)

Dude im freaking out now...... k im taking 1 novadex a day... ive been doin this for the last 3 days. i dont know wat mg but my friend said he was taking one a day including clomid for his pct. my diet is pretty damn clean but since i was.bulking i added more carbs. so i am at between 200-250g of protein ( chicken breast, pork loin, salmon) . brown rice, sweet potatoe, oats. im eating a combination of one to one of either protein to.carb every 2 -3 hours. i eat bout 5 meals a day n 2


----------



## kingofdajungle (Dec 3, 2014)

Weighy gainers n cottage cheese at nite. i have.been lifting for a year in a half now. a nube. actually the more i go.on about wat im doin wit the juice i feel.more and.more stupid. so what should i.do rite.now.to save.my ass.


----------



## SFW (Dec 4, 2014)

kingofdajungle said:


> Weighy gainers n cottage cheese at nite. i have.been lifting for a year in a half now. a nube. actually the more i go.on about wat im doin wit the juice i feel.more and.more stupid. so what should i.do rite.now.to save.my ass.



How do you know its gyno and not just fat you gained on cycle? Lot of people gain fat and tend to collect it around their chest or waist. The question is...Are their hardened lumps behind your nips? 

Despite what youve heard, you wont reverse true gyno with adex or nolva. Once the tissue develops, you can only stop its progression with those compounds. If you actually have gyno and want to reverse it, you have a 50-90% chance with letro.

If no hardened lumps, you might be ok with just nolva at this point to block the estrogen receptors in your breasts from responding any further to the estrogen coarsing through your unjacked veins. Nolva doesnt lower your estrogen, it just blocks estrogen receptors (in this case your nipples) from responding to the estrogen present. If its just puffy without lumps, run your nolva and just start your pct now. Youll prob need more than 10 days of nolva though. So buy more.

If there are lumps, then its letro. Which is going to lower your actual estrogen levels by inhibiting the aromatase enzyme from converting your test into more breast swelling estrogen. Youll need to run it high and for upwards of a month. Maybe more. Which sucks. Trust me. But you know what sucks more? Having tits.


Heres the good news: you can stay on cycle If you choose while treating your gyno. Which i think you should, until youre off the letro. If you run letro off cycle, its hell. At least your dick will work if you stay on. Then once youre off the letro, transition into your nolva and clomid pct. You cant use letro as your pct because of estrogenic rebound.

So, figure out if its really gyno. If its not full blown gyno, Treat with nolva now and begin pct.

If its really gyno, aka hardened lumps, Stay on the nolva until your letro arrives. Stop the nolva and begin letro. Run the letro for a month to reverse the gyno (while still on cycle) then punch yourself in the dick for running gears at 22 without reading more infos.

P.s. If you decide to stay on cycle after your gyno treatment, you can just lower your letro and use that as your on cycle AI. No need for adex or nolva. Or you can start your pct. your choice.


Id suggest you post pics for better assessment.


----------



## kingofdajungle (Dec 5, 2014)

Ok soi talked to my doc and he told me that there is no way i have gyno. He said to drop the nolvadex n eq and just stay with the test. i am rly confused and worried because the alot of people are telling me to stick with.nolvadex and aromasin but at the same time.my dox.is saying no. he also said i cant get gyno from test alone but i can when i stack it wit the eq which i only used for a week in a half. its rly hard to tell if its gyno or just weight gain but like i said its pretty mild so its hard to tell


----------



## Swolldier (Dec 5, 2014)

Get a new physician


----------



## SoCalSwole (Dec 5, 2014)

kingofdajungle said:


> Ok soi talked to my doc and he told me that there is no way i have gyno. He said to drop the nolvadex n eq and just stay with the test. i am rly confused and worried because the alot of people are telling me to stick with.nolvadex and aromasin but at the same time.my dox.is saying no. he also said i cant get gyno from test alone but i can when i stack it wit the eq which i only used for a week in a half. its rly hard to tell if its gyno or just weight gain but like i said its pretty mild so its hard to tell



Dude, This is not good. Why would you just take some gym Bros advise and not do the research yourself? It's your body bro. Your future. If I were you I would just train hard and eat like a horse. Gather all your stuff to run a proper PCT once you got it drop all the gear put it up on shelf somewhere or sell it. Do a proper PCT. Look it up!! Then start reading, researching. After you learn the right way and have put in some work in the gym (5 years at least) then start thinking about planning a proper cycle. Your 22 bro! Your test levels are already high as shit. Well they used to be before you shut your self down with the test. 

DOn't freak out, just research how long it will take to get the cyp and EQ out of your system, and that will determine how many days after your last pin you start your PCT. I could tell you but then you would have no reason to read the stickies.


----------



## kingofdajungle (Dec 8, 2014)

For pct i grabbed hcg 5000 iu aromasin 20 mg. tamoxifen 20mg. clomid 50mg. I looked up a plan that says 1000 iu hcg eod. 20 mg tamoxifen ed. 20 mg aromasin ed. for 4 weeks. for the 5th week use only tamoxifen 20 mg ed. I know im a nube and what not but please just give me helpful advice. im just trying to save.my ass here


----------



## SoCalSwole (Dec 8, 2014)

Keep reading your on the right track you got a couple weeks before shit really hits the fan. I think the protocol you are talking about is for confirmed cases of gyno. Puffy nips is not gyno. Keep reading, HCG is too high. Tamaxofen you don't need unless you have a confirmed case of gyno. Aromasin you needed when you started. In the protocol your suggesting its just there to counter the onslaught of Estrogen that much HCG will give you. 

Are your nuts shrunken? If so use HCG. Start 14 days after your last pin of test and EQ. do 500 iu ED for 7 days. which puts you at day 21 then start the nolvadex. It OK to use the aromasin right now until 2 days before you start the clomid. 12.5 mg ED is plenty. 

Your homework is to figure out the nolva protocol. 

Ring the bell sucka school is in session.


----------



## kingofdajungle (Dec 8, 2014)

I put the order in today. i have on hand a couple nolvadex and like 10 clomid. it will.probably take.2 weeks before i get all the pct. for the record i took 1 nolvadex a day for about 4 days and there was absolutely no difference with my nipples but i did feel like the test was.intensified I also dropped the eq which i only took for three pins. so my last pin today was just test


----------



## kingofdajungle (Dec 8, 2014)

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...s=1418096491767&rm=14a2d1367666cf21&zw&atsh=1


----------



## kingofdajungle (Dec 8, 2014)

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...s=1418096491768&rm=14a2d138ce03815d&zw&atsh=1


----------



## kingofdajungle (Dec 8, 2014)

here is some pics


----------



## SoCalSwole (Dec 9, 2014)

Dude your a mess!!  Instead of just hap haphazardly ladling different chemicals into your body; how about doing a little research? each time you fuck it up by a knee jerk reaction and taking something your continually putting yourself on a roller coaster of highs and lows of various hormones. Take a step back, breathe, and then go at it like a grown ass man armed with a cool head and some educated ideas about how to fix it.


----------



## dagambd (Dec 9, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Dude your a mess!!  Instead of just hap haphazardly ladling different chemicals into your body; how about doing a little research? each time you fuck it up by a knee jerk reaction and taking something your continually putting yourself on a roller coaster of highs and lows of various hormones. Take a step back, breathe, and then go at it like a grown ass man armed with a cool head and some educated ideas about how to fix it.


Listen to this guy as he offers solid advice. You need to stop fumble-fucking around, get a plan and stick to it. I wish you luck.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 9, 2014)

But his pics tell the story....


----------



## raysd21 (Dec 10, 2014)

I wanna see the story....pics!!!  Whered they go?

This thread doesn't hold water.  Puffy nips....?  

I honestly don't think that EQ is EQ.  EQ has mild conversion to estro like a quarter to half of test.  I think your EQ is test and you are just puffy as fuck.  Or your nolvadex is junk.  

Have a nice day.


----------



## kingofdajungle (Dec 11, 2014)

Yea I took the nolva when I first made this thread because of listening to another friend when I was scared of the gyno. After doing a little reading and realizing how idiotic it was for me start this cycle in the first place I want to come off as safely as possible and hold off on the stuff for another point in my life. I'm too young and new with bodybuilding and don't think it's necessary for me to take the stuff, plus I don't want to fuck up my body permanently. So just to make sure for my pct. start the hcg two weeks after my last pin( 500 iu ed). start the nolva on my last day of using the hcg. Take the nolva for 4 weeks. Take 40mg ed for the first two weeks. The last two weeks take 20 mg. Is this rite? What did you mean about starting the clomid?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 11, 2014)

Honestly you will probably be fine in a month or two.  All the advice to play it safe is valid, but worst case scenarios are no common.  I wouldn't freak out too bad....


----------



## SoCalSwole (Dec 11, 2014)

Yes that's fine. You could even go down to 300 IU on the HCG.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Dec 11, 2014)

dagambd said:


> Orange, you're kidding right? 25 mg ed for a few DAYS is going to totally kill his estrogen let alone a few weeks.



Actually it's pretty hard to crash your estrogen levels on aromasin. 25mgs split into 2- 12.5 doses ed would work just fine until symptoms subside. We all make mistakes,however, at your age, weight and level of training there is no need to use AAS. Get a few solid years,or longer, under your belt and reach your potential naturally first. When you do decide to use RESPONSIBLY make sure you have done your research and have all things needed for your cycle before you even pin the first cc of gear. Good luck and i hope this was a lesson learned.


----------

